# laser light play



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

just found the light again and had some fun only problem is he'll now look for the light all night i think he's an adict,


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol.Mine are obsessed with the laser light,just the click of the button gets them excited


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL ...My cat loves it to..infact most of my animals love it... even my youngest chihuahua....my OH is lazer daft we have them all over the house..he has a green lazer pointer...

Lovely cat...:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was on the forum,having a browse and guess what my husband was doing while I was reading this thread...playing with our ginger and white cat Sid with the laser light. What is the chance of that happening? Love your cat by the way, he is very like Sid.










Has anyone else ever played with the laser and their fish, our tropical fish chase the light around the tank and love it as much as the cats.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

sim and sid could be brothers how spooky.
will have to tell my dad to try the fish with the light, he's got one for there collie "trooper" but he gets to obsessed and trys to dig the carpet up.
on a side note simba is now having his mad time his ears back running and leaping around the flat.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Simba didn't come from Heckmondwike in West Yorkshire did he? He even has a white spot on his back where Sid does.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope he was a litter from my friends mum she has a bit do a dolittle family sim's already an uncle, quite handy cause when we went on holiday together in november they sat for her cats and simba.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh so we aren't related then. I still think Simba is a beauty though.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Its amazing how similer they are i just tryed to lift sim up to see his twin but he's still jumping around like an idot. 
I don't know whats got into him tonight he's like a cat possesed i've just had to stop mid sentence to pry some plastic out of his mouth god knows were he found that:frown2: is sid as naughty?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

aaaw Simba - cute name 

Waffles goes mad for the laser pen too! I shine it just out of her reach and she makes funny little clicking noises with her mouth and small little meows


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

mellowyellow said:


> just found the light again and had some fun only problem is he'll now look for the light all night i think he's an adict,


Do you know where i can buy one of these laser lights i want one for my Sashax


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I was on the forum,having a browse and guess what my husband was doing while I was reading this thread...playing with our ginger and white cat Sid with the laser light. What is the chance of that happening? Love your cat by the way, he is very like Sid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

i bought mine in tescos they have them in all the pet shops and online shops


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

mellowyellow said:


> i bought mine in tescos they have them in all the pet shops and online shops


Thank you hun, xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

great pics! haven't played with ours for a while - must get it out. both of mine will play with it. in fact it's about the only thing Gizmo will play with


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi sounds great fun where can i get one from


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Do you know where i can buy one of these laser lights i want one for my Sashax


I seen them in a lot of pound shops...


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

i got mine from ebay for £2.50 and it arrived within 2 days

Laser Pen/Pointer Fantastic CAT/DOG TOY on eBay, also, Laser Pointers, Gadgets, Consumer Electronics (end time 10-Apr-09 21:22:52 BST)


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Pets at home do a great one and so do zooplus, I usually buy them in twos lol, have one kept in the cupboard in reserve.

My boys love it, it always makes me laugh when they are still looking for it hours afterwards lol. 

Izzie


----------



## hamlet79 (Mar 25, 2009)

A fine example of cat chasing laser


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered one for my kitty and I can't wait for it to be delivered. She want cookoo when my other half bought his laser disto back from work. So we thought we'd buy her one of her very own!


----------

